# Great tombstone tutorial!



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

That was one of the first tombstone tutorials I looked at back when I started a few years back.

I still think it is a good reference but they say to use spray paint. A lot of other tutorials say to not use spray paint as it will destroy the tombstones.

Last year I made about a dozen tombstones with spray paint. I guess time will tell how long they will last.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Spray paint works very well as long as you buy the latex kind, it's just like using regular paint. Acrylic paint is what eats at the styraphome.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Just wanted to share some of my favorite tutorials:
Keebas tombstones
How to Build Your Own Tombstones
Spooky Blue's Halloween Tombstones
Haunters Hangout Celtic Cross
Tombstones
http://www.mourningcemetery.com/Projects/borden/index.htm
Gravestones - Introduction - Page 1
Shady Hollow - Cemetery Design Information for the Home Haunter
emonWare - Tombstones:
Haunted Hot Sauce - 13 Steps to Creating Your Own Creepy, Realistic Halloween Tombstones!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68179-easy-tombstones.html


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, so this thing is years old? Whoops! I've actually only gotten brave enough this year to consider making my own stuff.

They do say in the tutorial that the paint eating a way a bit at the styrofoam helps it look weathered and that's why they like to use it.

nightriderproductions, thank you for all the links! Going over them now.


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

Last year when I made my tombstones I followed the same approach that was in the video; black spray paint on white styrofoam. 

As long as I was careful I got a nice grey colour with a little bit of a weathering effect. But if you spray too hard it will look too black and really eat away at the foam.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I used regular cheap spraypaint on areas that I wanted to look "eaten away." The rest I painted with a brush. After I was done, I did the old mist and paint trick to weather it. I misted the entire thing, sprayed brown and tan spraypaint on it lightly while still misting. Final product was outstanding.


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

sikntwizted said:


> I used regular cheap spraypaint on areas that I wanted to look "eaten away." The rest I painted with a brush. After I was done, I did the old mist and paint trick to weather it. I misted the entire thing, sprayed brown and tan spraypaint on it lightly while still misting. Final product was outstanding.


Post some pictures, I would love to see how your technique turned out.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright, The one on the left is one of my close up stones. The right one is a 30 footer background/ practice one. I need to repaint a little. 









This is a close up of the sprypaint eating the styrofoam. Gives it a good stone texture.










This one shows the "dirty" paint. If you look good, you can see the black paint smears under some of the letters. Couldn't get it to come out as it really is.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, the nicer one was printed out using Word on 2 papers, taped, and traced it out with a dremel.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm redoing all my tombstones this year, so thanks for all the links guys.


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is one of the tombstones I created last year following the instructions from the OP link.
Again, just black spray paint on white Styrofoam.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought I share some photos I took on mothers day maybe something someone can use.
Halloween Forum - [email protected]'s Album: tombstone


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I share some photos I took on mothers day maybe something someone can use.
> Halloween Forum - [email protected]'s Album: tombstone


Nice pictures. I especially liked the draped tombstone and the colors of the lichen. I like the darker layer of lichen _(brown)_ and I'm thinking of adding that to my tombstones.


----------

